# אני אוהב אותך



## Hannity

I am new to Hebrew and am starting modern Hebrew at the university next month.

I am American and speak English.  I found this and I know it is I love you but the question is.

can I use this phrase when I pray to Adoni?  Or is there some other phrase I can use to tell Him I love Him?  thank you 

Please reply in English as I only know alef-bet right now.


----------



## ks20495

I'm not quite sure what you're asking....

From a linguistic standpoint, you can say whatever you want to God. 

This is a forum on the Hebrew language -- not on Judaism. If you want suggestions on how to pray, consult a _siddur_ or a website like www.myjewishlearning.com


----------



## yuval9

yes, you can say to to God


----------



## Hannity

Thank you for your help


----------



## ks20495

I didn't mean to sound curt .

It's just that asking whether or not it's appropriate to say something to God is  a very personal question. So, I think a more religious-oriented authority would be able to answer you better.


----------



## elroy

I think the question wasn't whether or not it's appropriate to say "I love you" to God, but whether אני אוהב אותך would be the appropriate formulation in Hebrew, assuming one wanted to say "I love you" to God.

To make a comparison, European languages with two different words for "you" (one formal, one informal) differ in terms of which form is generally used to address God.  In French, for example, the informal _tu_ is the commonly used form, whereas in Dutch, the formal _u_ is more common.

Similarly, it could be the case, for example, that a different verb meaning "to love" is more appropriate when addressing God.  So I think the question is appropriate in a language forum in that it asks about sociolinguistic conventions.


----------



## Hannity

It is ok I have no ill feelings.  I was asking if it was the appropiate I love you.  And not the I love you as a saying to a husband or wife.

In Japanesse there is many ways to say I love you.  I didn't mean this as a religious question but more as a correct way to say it.

Thank you all for responding.  As I learn my Hebrew I will have more questions on how to say things.

I am sorry I was not very clear on how I wanted to know the answer.  Please forgive me.  Being new here I will learn.

Thank you all for your replies.  I have learned so much.


----------



## Hannity

Thank you elroy.  I just saw your post that is exactly what I was trying to say.  I know in Japan you there is the friend I love you and the husband wife I love you and the formal I love you as in prayer.

I guess I am not clear on what I was wanting to know and that is it.  Is this the correct  I love you.  thank you for helping me.  I appreciate it.


----------



## ks20495

In that case, I will say that "אני אוהב אותך" is not a phrase you'd probably find in Jewish _liturgy_. 

"אני אוהב אותך" is a modern Hebrew phrase; and the Hebrew of the _siddur_ is not modern Hebrew.

If it were in the _siddur_, the idea of loving God would probably be something like, "נֹאהַבֶךָ מֵלְכֵּנוּ" (we shall love you, our king). 

But, that doesn't mean that you can't say it as a personal prayer.


----------



## Hannity

Thank you for all your help here everyone.  I am very thankful to find this site. 

I will be taking Modern Hebrew online from the University of Jerusalem in Oct and will be having lots of grammer questions.  Thank you all for everything.


----------

